# [Gelöst] Uvesafb funktioniert nicht

## Zaiko

Hallo, ich möchte die Auflösung meiner Console, die nach dem booten erscheint, erhöhen. Habe mich durch Dokus und Foren gelesen. Ich brauche also ein Framebuffer. Dazu habe ich im Kernel folgende Sache eingebaut:

```
Graphics support -->

  Support for frame buffer devices -->

     Enable firmware EDID

     Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

VESA VGA graphics support

General setup -- >

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support:

(/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)
```

Den Kernel habe ich compiliert und gestartet.

Dann habe ich mit hilfe von emerge die Pakete klibc und v86d installiert und in der Grub menu.lst (Ich verwende noch grub 1.98 ) die Kernel Zeile geändert: 

```
kernel  /2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x786,mtrr:3,ywgrap
```

Ein Reboot brachte aber nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis. Die Auflösung ist immer noch die selbe. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, wo könnte blos der Fehler sein?

PS: Bei der suche nach der Fehlerquelle habe ich das gefunden:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""
```

Jedoch steht es im Menuconfig anders. (siehe oben)Last edited by Zaiko on Sat Nov 06, 2010 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nanos

Hallo!

Ganz wichtig ist der "Video mode selection support" denn ohne den funktionierts nicht.

```
Device Drivers ->

    <*> Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker  --->

    Graphics support ->

        [*] Support for frame buffer devices  --->

            [*] Enable firmware EDID

            Console display driver support ->

                [*] Video mode selection support

            Frame buffer hardware drivers

            [*] Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

```

Nach der Installation von v86d musst Du den kernel erneut kompilieren dann dann existiert das Verzeichnis "/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"erst.

----------

## Zaiko

Ich finde den Eintrag

```
Console display driver support ->

                [*] Video mode selection support 
```

nicht.

```

/ video mode : No matches found
```

```
zcat /proc/config.gz 

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y
```

Ich benutzte den Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r12. Ich habe eine Nvidia G80 Karte.Last edited by Zaiko on Sat Nov 06, 2010 6:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Mag sein das es in aktuellen Kernelversionen etwas geändert hat.

(Hier im 36er Kernel)

```
Device Drivers  --->

<*> Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker  --->

Graphics support  --->

<*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

-*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

<*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

 Console display driver support  --->

<*> Framebuffer Console support

(und falls du noch fbsplash nutzen möchtest)

[*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations
```

Ansonsten nutze auch  http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## Zaiko

Die letzte Antwort hat mir nicht geholfen. Ich bin die Doku durchgegangen -> Fehler betseht weiterhin.

Ich möchte nochmal hier anknüpfen

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE
> 
> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

 

Wieso wird mir hier nicht der Pfad angezeigt, den ich im menuconfig eingegeben habe: /usr/share/v86d/initramfs

Habe den NEUEN kernel kompiliert und gestartet.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Zaiko wrote:*   

> Die letzte Antwort hat mir nicht geholfen. Ich bin die Doku durchgegangen -> Fehler betseht weiterhin.
> 
> Ich möchte nochmal hier anknüpfen
> 
>  *Quote:*   zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE
> ...

 

Bist du dir da wirklich sicher das der neu gebaute Kernel auch gebootet wurde? denn die /proc/config.gz ist die des aktuell laufenden Kernels, und wenn die deine gesetzten Settings nicht enthält - riecht es nach Fehler beim kernel bauen, oder es ist eben doch nicht der gebaute Kernel gebootet worden.

Ein häufiger Fehler ist zb das vor dem kopieren des bzImage /boot nicht mounted wurde (sofern eine eigene /boot Partition genutzt wird)

Überprüfe also bitte nochmal ob du auch wirklich dein frisch gebauten Kernel bootest!  :Wink: 

----------

## Zaiko

Ja, das war wohl der falsche Kernel   :Embarassed: 

Hatte anfangs einen Kernel kompiliert und ihn dann per Hand kopiert und umbenannt.

'make install' hat den neuen Kernel anders genannt, sodass der alte Kernel noch in der menu.lst eingetragen war.

Jetzt funktionierts   :Smile: 

----------

